# How long to wait?



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know if we're going to try again, but I can't seem to find any info regarding how long to wait before ttc again in my situation. I had my 4th m/c 2.5 weeks ago at 10weeks. I tried to stay home (REALLY didn't want another D&C) but eventually hemmoraged (sp?) badly enough to lose consciousness and need to be taken to the ER in an ambulance. They didn't do a D&C, but managed the bleeding with drugs and lots of IV fluids. My hemoglobin got down to 5.5 (normal is over 12), and I finally stopped bleeding this week. I know it would not be healthy for me or a baby to conceive before I'm back to normal. My question is, how long should that take? Your body stores iron, right? So I'm thinking that even if my blood tests come back normal I may not have yet replenished my stores, YK? If anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I am not waiting. It has been tow weks and I am already starting to O predict....


----------



## Judes Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

Two of my doctors have said that it is vitally important to wait at least one cycle and preferably two. It gives your uterus time to build back up for a healthy pregnancy. Without it, you have a much higher risk of miscarriage again.


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I am very sorry for your losses, and that you had to go through such a scary ordeal. My midwife advised us to wait 2 cycles and I thought that sounded reasonable. Well, actually, I wanted to get pg right away, but I was grieving awfully hard, so I could see her point. I did get pg as soon as we started trying, so exactly 2 months after my D&E. I can tell you that the back-to-back pregnancy thing is physically and emotionally draining. However, knowing that in advance wouldn't have changed my mind, and I don't regret it.
In terms of your iron, I don't know if this information is helpful to you, but I hemorrhaged pretty badly with one of my kids. Afterwards, my blood count was just low enough that they offered me a transfusion, or said I could try to get my iron up with nutrition and iron supplements. I took Floradix twice a day, I think, and tried to eat lots of iron rich foods, and my iron was just about back to normal by my 6 week checkup.







Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Judes Mama* 
Two of my doctors have said that it is vitally important to wait at least one cycle and preferably two. It gives your uterus time to build back up for a healthy pregnancy. Without it, you have a much higher risk of miscarriage again.

Actually, there is NO evidence backing up this idea.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree with megan73, I researched this extensively after my first 2 miscarriages, and never found any medical reason to wait, other than pregnancy dating.

I've since moved to a state that is much more pregnancy/baby oriented (Utah) and I've heard 2 doctors & a nurse helpline say that immediately following a D&C you are actually more fertile, and more likely to conceive & carry to term right after a D&C.


----------



## tree_hugger (Aug 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *normajean* 
I've heard 2 doctors & a nurse helpline say that immediately following a D&C you are actually more fertile, and more likely to conceive & carry to term right after a D&C.

That doesn't make sense to me. I would think that immediately / soon after a D and C the uterus would be irritated and less likely to develop a healthy endometrium.

I plan on waiting three cycles, mostly for emotional reasons, though.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm waiting too, possibly indefinately. I do know my SIL & my best friend both did get pregnant right after D&C's and carried healthy babies to term. I was seeing the same Dr as my best friend (we were pregnant at the same time) so I asked about it. He said its generally true, although he recommends people wait until after a normal period for dating reasons-which seems to be the reason all doctors and the NLM give. My SIL's doctor told her the same thing, and she also got pregnant within 3 weeks of her miscarriage and had a healthy baby 9 months later. The nurse helpline told me the same thing just over a week ago. *shrug*


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your thoughts, mamas. I agree that there probably isn't much reason to wait after an uncomplicated, early m/c, but I'm just not sure with the severe blood loss. And, earlier this year I got pregnant after only one cycle after a D&C for a 19 week loss, and then lost that one at 5.5 weeks. I think that might be part of why I'm worried. We're not even sure that we're going to try again at all, so the next couple of months are probably out anyway. I have more blood work tomorrow, so I guess I'll see how that goes.

Thanks.


----------

